# Raccourcis : Galerie incomplète



## Ephrael75 (25 Octobre 2020)

Chris K a dit:


> C’est aux éditeurs d’applications de proposer des actions compatibles avec Raccourci.


Donc il y a pas moyen de manipuler les apps avec raccourci. Comme par exemple déclencher l’alarme (ov2 alarm) À partir de son apps ?
En tout cas la seule manip que j’ai trouvé pour les apps c’est les ouvrir c’est tout.


----------

